
Why Apple needs to buy Dropbox - deproders
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-apple-needs-to-buy-dropbox-2016-4
======
raimundjoss
I think that ship has sailed. Drew selling out now would be a crush to his ego
especially he rejected Steve Jobs. I also doubt Apple would pay their asking
price.

